# C-50



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

Here's an old pic of my C-50 -- it now has the 2003 Campy Record carbon cranks and cerailleurs, plus some BTP 15gram cages....


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I've seen this bike posted everywhere!*

I first seen it in the Campy Only gallery, the Bike Forum and another place and it's owner is always listed as another name and the picture of the bike is in the same setting too.Will the real owner please step forward. Don't get me wrong it's a nice steed,but there's something fishy about this bike.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*It's me*

Sorry for the confusion. It's me == Terry Dawson in Glendale, AZ (suburb of Phoenix), which is how Eric listed it on CampyOnly . 

My screen hame is Bititanio on a bouple of other forums (one of my other Conago's), but when I tried to register here under that name, it didn't work, so I went to C50..........

I'll post some new pic's with the new carbon goodies soon.


----------



## Aaron Kent (Jul 22, 2003)

*C50*

Wow, very nice color. The Ram Bar is the special edition one, right? I'm new here, just stumbled on this forum. I'm thinking people here might be friendlier than those who comment on the pictures in the gallery. At least here we commonly like Colango.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Like?*

Like? My girlfriend would use terms like love, adore, worship..... she said when we met with Ernesto and Alessandro this fall that it was like an audience with the Pope..... Of course, she then gushed about how she loves her Dream !!!!

Terry D.


----------

